# Upgrading from 10 Gallon



## USMM (Oct 15, 2013)

Looking to upgrade from a 10 gallon tank, looking at a 40-55 gallon sized tank and just wanted to see if what I have everything planned out for the jump. Looking to set up a planted freshwater community tank. Currently have a tank with 3 fantail guppies, a koi angel and a clown loach. 

Looking at this tank...

Clear For Life Rectangle Aquarium 55 G - Sapphire

And this tank

SeaClear 50 Reg Sys II RTR at PETCO

Looks like the one from Petco has a built in filter, only downside I see is replacing it however if it ever breaks. And what kind of maintenance am I looking at for it? Currently I have a powerhead I think its called that I just need to change out the blue media filter with activated carbon impregnated into it already and has a "Bio Wheel" as well.

Then Im going to get some dark substrate rich in iron, a plant starter kit from liveaquaria.com and a 200ish watt heater.

Welcome to feedback and guidance! Im ready to graduate from my 10 gallon and my clown loach is going to need some room to grow!


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

a 55 is still too small for a clown loach, they get to around 12" and prefer groups, the 55 simply doesn't have the depth required for the fish to turn comfortably


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Both those tank are expensive.The one comes with several accessories,but still?Petco will soon(if not now) have their $ per gallon sale and you could get a 40B or 55 for $40 or $55.All other necessary equipment is way cheaper online.The light that comes with the one will probly not be good enough for a planted tank anyways.
I agree the clown loach and angel will outgrow most of any tank under 100g+,but think that any upgrade is better than keeping them in a 10G.Eventually you may even enjoy all this madness enough to get a BIG tank.
Good luck and definately upgrade,but think about where the money goes.


----------



## USMM (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah I will definitely be upgrading the tank as soon as I get home (at work in the Gulf right now) and know a 55 is still too small for a full sized clown loach however I know they arent the fastest growing fish and hes probably less than 3" right now so I am not to worried but would like to get him a friend or two. No problem upgrading again down the road.

Any suggestions on tanks though? Im still a beginner but looking to make the jump to a more advanced setup! Money isnt all that much of an issue but of course I dont want to waste money. Please feel free to add anything, constructive criticism is what I need!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

My preference is towards the shorter tanks in general as the plants get more light that way. In this general size group I've wanted a 40L
for some time now. But the difference between $40-$55 dollars and $500 dollars would make part of that decision for me.
Then I could afford ANY light that I wanted for it PLUS most any extra "things/stuff" to complete it.
And were I to not do a DIY built in filter or sump I'd pick one of these filters for the reason that you pick the media which you use
in them. Your not forced to use their replacement types as this filter will accommodate lots of variations on media.
Hagen AquaClear AquaClear Power Filter Aquarium Power Filters


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Does the MM mean Merchant Marine? If by the "Gulf" you mean the Arabian Gulf, been there. MANY days digging ditches in that water.

If you really want the Clown Loach, I would recommend a 75 or 90g minimum. Still a little small for a CL, but closer to what you need especially if you are talking about adding more. They grow pretty fast initially. A 55, 75, and 90g are all 48" in length. The height of the 3 is only slightly different and so really the only thing you need to account for is the differences in depth. This just comes down to how far you have to place the stand away from the wall. If a 90 sounds like too much, you should really go look at these tanks side-by-side. Not terrible differences. At least settle to a 75g. A 55g is actually taller and I believe all of those out there that own 55g tanks wish they would have gotten a 75g. The physical differences are minimal.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with 75/90 recommendation.They are basically the same.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I got the 55 and now wish I had know about the 75...
But the 90s are deeper


----------



## USMM (Oct 15, 2013)

Right about the Merchant Marine part, working in the Gulf of Mexico right now though in the oilfield on the licensed engineering officer side. 

I got a lead on a 75gal tank/stand so that will shape up hopefully from CL. Worst case scenario I can find the loach a new home. Was leaning toward a 55 tank as it fits almost perfectly into a outcove on my countertop in the kitchen like it was made to fit there. I have a great spot for a 75 gallon though, just needs a stand. 

My best bet though is one of those powerhead filters that hangs over the side though? Not some built in filter? Ill research filters as I get closer and have a choice or the tank I find comes with a crappy one. 

How do the large ones work though? Just a basket with some clay or activated carbon? The one I have now is like a plastic card with blue media filter on on it and some activated carbon stuffed behind it.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Can't quote statistics on it but I think most tend not to use carbon except for removing meds from the tank after using them.
Hang on the back(HOB)type filters are common and less expensive than canister filters and this one allows the option of you
choosing the media. Also on say over 29g tanks lots use more than one.
Hagen AquaClear AquaClear Power Filter Aquarium Power Filters
But like you said, as you get to it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For a 55g or above I would look toward canister filters. I used to have 2-AC110s on my 75g, but I still wasn't happy in how well they performed. It now has an Eheim 2075 and 2229 on it.


----------

